# how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ certif



## digitaltab (Jan 2, 2012)

my pc config: 
intel e 7400 2.8 gHz
3gb ddr2 ram
intel dg41ty motherboard
sapphire amd radeon 6870 1 gb gddr5
coolermaster extreme 600W
samsung bx2031n
logitech z506
+ keyboard, mouse, gamepad,

i want to know that how much will i save or how much benefit will i get if i replace my current psu with a 80+ certified excellent psu?
also, tell me, if 1 unit costs me 6 inr, and if 1 month costs me 65 units(1 month bill = around 400 inr), then how much units or money will be saved?
and what are the other advantages?
cuz my PSU is already in a new condition and having full warranty, i'll only replace it with a better one only if i find here logical reasons and explanations...
Thank You.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*

A 80+ certified CPU from corsair, FSP, tagan , seasonic... will give you cleaner power supply than cooler master. It will increase the overall life of hardware components in your computer. A better PSU will also decrease the risk of shocks that will eventually increase the life of components.

It will also help you to save some amount of electricity and help you to go green 

A PSU is the heart of your system. If heart is powerfull and efficient, your system will also be healthy for long time.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*



Gauravs90 said:


> A 80+ certified CPU from corsair, FSP, tagan , seasonic... will give you cleaner power supply than cooler master. It will increase the overall life of hardware components in your computer. A better PSU will also decrease the risk of shocks that will eventually increase the life of components.
> 
> It will also help you to save some amount of electricity and help you to go green
> 
> A PSU is the heart of your system. If heart is powerfull and efficient, your system will also be healthy for long time.




The words you have written has already been told to me by various tdf members , and that is why i decided to post this thread,
I have already heard of all this, 
I want a logical REASON/EXPLANATION, can say a proof, maybe in terms of savings,...
i mean i am looking for the answer of "will this be a good judgment to buy another PSU around4-5k, while i have just purchased cmxtreme 600W for 3400, because money also matters".
so in proportion to the money on stake(4-5k), please provide the reasons.
and also please describe the word "cleaner"  you mentioned in your reply.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*

Firstly....Efficiency is NOT that important. It shouldn't make much difference. It should be the last thing we should talk about. I was about to post in the other thread. Some units might meet the 80PLUS criteria, but that doesn't mean they are good. There can be many units which are being advertised as 80PLUS certified units, but they aren't 80+ efficient in reality.

Over Extreme Power Plus 600w, an 80PLUS PSU will only save you two or may be even three Uncle Chips packets per month.

*Few important things are:* Voltage regulation, noise and ripple, Active PFC, quality capacitors and other components and the capability of the power supply to deliver what it says in the specs.

And it's here Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600w FAILS big time. BIG TIME. It is a crap PSU. That's all. It should be priced around Rs. 800-1000 around the level of VIP, Intex et cetera.

The moment you'll put in a good graphic card in your computer, you are risking it. It's like a time bomb. I bet it can't even deliver 350w properly without going out of spec.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*



ico said:


> *Few important things are:* Voltage regulation, noise and ripple, Active PFC, quality capacitors and other components and the capability of the power supply to deliver what it says in the specs.



This means cleaner power supply.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*



ico said:


> Firstly....Efficiency is NOT that important. It shouldn't make much difference. It should be the last thing we should talk about. I was about to post in the other thread. Some units might meet the 80PLUS criteria, but that doesn't mean they are good. There can be many units which are being advertised as 80PLUS certified units, but they aren't 80+ efficient in reality.
> 
> Over Extreme Power Plus 600w, an 80PLUS PSU will only save you two or may be even three Uncle Chips packets per month.
> 
> ...



is there any way to check through my pc, with what efficiency it is delivering power?, cm 600W


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*

Efficiency isn't important. It should be around 70% for your PSU. It needs to be changed for other reasons I mentioned.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*



Shivam24 said:


> is there any way to check through my pc, with what efficiency it is delivering power?, cm 600W



There is no way of checking externally. And above all, changing the PSU will not change power consumption too much.

But for the given reasons stated above by many members, change your PSU. 
Please see this thread: *Power supply blacklist thread for newbies*


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: how much diff. will i notice if i replace COOLERmaster extreme 600W with a 80+ ce*

thank you all for explanations, i'll change it asap.


----------

